
Ask HN: Is there a streaming client for HN? - wakkaflokka
Similar to reddit-stream.com.
======
pcmonk
Not an official one. [http://hnstream.com/](http://hnstream.com/) has a simple
API and seems to work decently well, but it doesn't have the (sort of) nice
interface that reddit-stream.com has.

------
informatimago
Also, have a look at irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn

